# So Theres This Tree...



## Underground Bicycle Shop (May 28, 2016)

So there's this tree deep in the woods by my house that has an OLD bike grown into it. Should I leave it Or cut the tree and preserve its coolness?
Cheers
Reed


----------



## CrazyDave (May 28, 2016)

I'd leave it unless it was something stupid rare and savable.


----------



## Crazy8 (May 28, 2016)

FO-TOES


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (May 28, 2016)

I was thinking of cutting but keeping it with pert of the tree. Not separating the two


----------



## CrazyDave (May 28, 2016)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> I was thinking of cutting but keeping it with pert of the tree. Not separating the two



LOL.  Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (May 28, 2016)

It would someday become a rad Bike shop display


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2016)

Is the tree dead?


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Is the tree dead?



Im sure the bike is.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 28, 2016)

Sounds like a waste of a good tree.


----------



## Boris (May 28, 2016)

Assuming the tree is on your property, it seems to me that if it's growing around a bike, deep in the woods, that would be a big part of it's coolness. Personally, I'd leave it alone. Sounds like a neat place to walk to, and I'm sure others would like to be able to appreciate the experience as well. Plus another tree gets to live, assuming it's still alive. Let's see a picture.


----------



## Evans200 (May 28, 2016)

Without a pic, there is no tree or bike. Reserving opinion pending aforementioned evidence!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 28, 2016)

I'd do what my dog would.  Pee on em both and walk away.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 28, 2016)

we don't want a photo of that


----------



## rodeo1988 (May 28, 2016)

Well I'm sure is a good original color vintage tree please put it fertilizer and preen so you can get nice a nicer schwinns, shelby, elgin, columbia,jc higgins, colson, monark,mercury, Firestone,,, you might can get couple blue birds to. if you need landscape around it  let me know I can do it with my still chain saw,, please post a picture for price stimate...


----------



## CrazyDave (May 28, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> Well I'm sure is a good original color vintage tree please put it fertilizer and preen so you can get nice a nicer schwinns, shelby, elgin, columbia,jc higgins, colson, monark,mercury, Firestone,,, you might can get couple blue birds to. if you need landscape around it  let me know I can do it with my still chain saw,, please post a picture for price stimate...



What the hell you smokin on?!


----------



## rodeo1988 (May 28, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> What the hell you smokin on?!



I don't smoking but if you share the kinda you smoking I take some,


----------



## CrazyDave (May 28, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> I don't smoking but if you share the kinda you smoking I take some,



I'm ROFL here. I dunno man, Im kinda scared actually.  Between the chainsaw, the grammar and your location all I can think of is deliverance.


----------



## bairdco (May 28, 2016)

If a tree with a bike in it falls in the forest with no one around to take a picture, does it still make sound?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2016)

if you want something done right, you have to DIY.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 29, 2016)

I need that front fender since it's already being parted!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> I need that front fender since it's already being parted!



here's your treasure map
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/2679794


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 29, 2016)

Thanks!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2016)

take another photo on your way out


----------



## highship (May 29, 2016)

ill take the seat


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2016)

I say you should punish the tree for stealing a bike.The judge says "cut down the tree!"


----------



## bairdco (May 29, 2016)

I'd leave it there. Just because I wouldn't want to find the skeleton of the kid who crashed it inside.

Wait... yes I do. Chop it down!


----------



## 2jakes (May 29, 2016)

I’d leave it there & start a shop.




This one is doing great...& a mechanic is always on duty!


----------



## Intense One (May 29, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> I don't smoking but if you share the kinda you smoking I take some,



Huh?


----------



## Intense One (May 29, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I'm ROFL here. I dunno man, Im kinda scared actually.  Between the chainsaw, the grammar and your location all I can think of is deliverance.



Hahahaha....hee haw......lmao....Dave...you're killing me!  Funny!


----------



## Intense One (May 29, 2016)

Oh


bairdco said:


> I'd leave it there. Just because I wouldn't want to find the skeleton of the kid who crashed it inside.
> 
> Wait... yes I do. Chop it down!



oh, Lordy.....gonna bust a stitch.....these responses are killin' me....keepm'em coming....ill defy death!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 29, 2016)

All I know is if you are retrieving the bike and some guy with a chain saw walks up and says you got a purdy mouth, run. run like hell.


----------



## Intense One (May 29, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Huh?





rodeo1988 said:


> I don't smoking but if you share the kinda you smoking I take some,



dude, I think someone's smoking da stuff!,......maybe it's autocorrect smoking Mother Nature!


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2016)

I still say,cut it down.We have plenty of trees.Who cares if one is cut down


----------



## Dale Alan (May 30, 2016)

So,what if all the trees cut us in half when they saw us riding our bikes ?


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 30, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> So,what if all the trees cut us in half when they saw us riding our bikes ?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 30, 2016)

I say take the fender and run


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2016)

Boy, the OP's chainsaw must be really dull. Get a new chain and get to cutting!


----------



## froze (May 31, 2016)

makes me wonder if there is a skeleton of a kid sitting on the seat inside the tree...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 1, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> if you want something done right, you have to DIY.



                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          That's not his tree bike, that's the one from Vashon Island here in Washington. Still waiting for photos of the Tennessee tree bike.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 1, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> That's not his tree bike, that's the one from Vashon Island here in Washington. Still waiting for photos of the Tennessee tree bike.



Hey I left him a treasure map


----------



## mrg (Jun 1, 2016)

had to cut this one down, after growing thru bike it knocked over the fence and the dog got out.http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/dang-trees-eating-my-bikes.68353/


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (Jun 2, 2016)

Boring is what you do to maple trees to make syrup.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 2, 2016)

We call it tapping here in syrup country.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 2, 2016)

if you guys want a scavenger hunt, I know of several old bikes used for mail box stands, potted-plant holders, and yard decorations among my rural neighbors.

(tough audience today - I thought that was pretty good)


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Shoulda been in the official meaningless random post thread in the break room. OP never even showed a pic of the subject?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 4, 2016)

I think it deserves its own thread, maybe not sure where

I see an introductions room, don't see a break room


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> I think it deserves its own thread, maybe not sure where
> 
> I see an introductions room, don't see a break room



You have to register separately for the "Break Room". V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Jun 4, 2016)

...so there's this stream, deep in the woods, behind my house...


----------

